# Food Safety News - 11/19/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 19, 2021)

*Publisher’s Platform: Hey Starbucks — Serve your patrons better, vaccinate your employees against hepatitis A*
By Bill Marler on Nov 19, 2021 12:06 am
Opinion The Camden County Health Department in New Jersey has been notified by a health care provider that a food handler employed at a Starbucks at 1490 Blackwood Clementon Road in Gloucester Township tested positive for hepatitis A and worked through the infectious period. On Wednesday, Nov. 17, the Department of Health was notified that... Continue Reading


*UK Salmonella pork scratching outbreak sickens 500*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 19, 2021 12:05 am
More than 500 people in the United Kingdom have been affected by a Salmonella outbreak linked to pork scratching products. There were 534 sick people as of late October with the majority falling ill since June. The first patient was in September 2020 and the peak was 80 cases reported in one week. Slightly more... Continue Reading


*More than 1,100 sick in backyard poultry outbreak; one-fourth younger than 5*
By Coral Beach on Nov 19, 2021 12:04 am
An ongoing outbreak of Salmonella infections traced to backyard poultry flocks has now infected 1,135 people across 48 states, the District of Columbia and Puerto Rico, according to an update from the CDC. Two deaths have been confirmed but the ages of the victims were not reported. A fourth of the patients have been children... Continue Reading


*Sweden solves Salmonella outbreak; sprouts identified as likely source*
By News Desk on Nov 19, 2021 12:03 am
An outbreak of a rare type of Salmonella has been declared over in Sweden after more than 50 people fell sick. The outbreak of Salmonella Coeln is thought to have been caused by fresh sprouts. From the end of August to October, 52 people from 14 regions were found with the same type of Salmonella Coeln... Continue Reading


*USDA ‘s meat and poultry inspection unit ends a busy year*
By Dan Flynn on Nov 19, 2021 12:02 am
American livestock and poultry production ended a record-setting fiscal year, ending Sept.30. Slaughter operations for both livestock and poultry under the watchful eyes of USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service kept pace with higher prices being their reward. The FSIS has released its Quarterly Enforcement Report for the final period of the fiscal year 2021. FSIS... Continue Reading


*Corn dog batter and scampi seasoning recalled over metal in products*
By News Desk on Nov 18, 2021 03:23 pm
Newly Weds Foods Inc. of Chicago, IL, is recalling certain bags of corn dog batter and scampi seasoning because of potential metal in the products. The recalled products were distributed to manufacturers in Arizona and Oklahoma.  Recalled Products: # Product Description Recall Number Classification Code Information Product Quantity Reason for Recall 1 Newly Weds Foods... Continue Reading


----------

